# this worked for me.... organika Colon Cleanser



## 14175 (Nov 28, 2006)

Being in the paramedical profession I feel obliged to share this information in case it may help someone...While I have been told I have IBS, I must confess it is not really that severe, I have not really altered my diet or lifestyle. I may even question if I really have it, anyway...my mild symptoms were, irregular motions, ranging from feeling the need to go to the bathroom 3-4 times a day to not going for a couple of days. occasional Mild diarrhoea, generally soft/loose stools. occasional mucus discharge and taking 5-15 mins to go the bathroom. I know use Organika herbal colon cleanser and the symptoms have resolved to the extent that I can be out of the bathroom in a couple of minutes. I no longer have time to read there!!The contents are inocuous but they have worked for me - psyllium husk powder, wheat grass powder, blackwalnut, buckthorn powder, licorice root, acidophilus powder.I bought online from a Canadian supply company. Organika do not do direct sales but here is their website: www.organika.comI hope one of you may find this useful. with regardsmike


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

SPAM


----------

